
Peer Community in X: A free recommendation process of scientific papers - eternalban
https://peercommunityin.org/
======
dibanez
One of the problems with the current peer review system is the ease with which
a reviewer can recommend rejecting a manuscript based on personal conflicts of
interest (for example, viewing the work as competitive with their own). Making
reviews open, and possibly de-anonymizing them, could alleviate this (allowing
the public to review the review itself). Since the review requires the
manuscript itself as context, the manuscript then needs to become publicly
visible regardless of the reviewers' decisions.

Another problem is the difficulty that editors have in finding reviewers (to
work for free essentially). One solution could be to require authors to act as
reviewers before they can submit their own work. For example, if a manuscript
requires N favorable reviews to be accepted, then for each manuscript an
author submits, they must provide N reviews of other manuscripts.

There is still something missing from the above in terms of "reviewing a
review". The closest thing I can think of is comment threads where the post is
the manuscript... There needs to be a way for low-quality reviews to be
reported as such and invalidated. Right now all this is on the shoulders of
the editor, who doesn't have time to do more than add up the recommendations
of the reviewers.

~~~
chrisseaton
> to work for free essentially

I don't understand this. If you are an academic, or in industry R&D, then it's
part of your job to take part in the community - you are being paid for it.

~~~
jorgemf
You pay to publish in a journal, you pay to have access to the papers of the
journal and you review for the journal for free. Do you see the problem? You
review for free but pay to access the content and to publish.

Note: the journal is not related with the people who pay you to do research.

~~~
chrisseaton
People review my papers for me and don't ask for any extra money for it. So I
review their papers for them and don't ask for any extra money for it.

Neither me nor my employer have never had to pay to publish any of my papers,
but my employer does pay a few dollars a year for access to a papers
repository run by a non-profit who just help the community come together - web
hosting isn't free. I imagine it's one of the cheaper of the web services we
pay for and a trivial cost of running a business.

I really don't see any problem.

~~~
jorgemf
Publish in a Congress is like $1000 (fee+trip), journals is less, access to
the papers is millions for the universities.

They don't review the papers for you, they review for the Congress or journal,
so they can decide which papers are worth to publish because otherwise they
don't know.

Web hosting for universities would is nothing. So that is no an excuse to
charge you for accessing the papers. Notice that the researches cannot have
their papers in their web site because once they publish the papers the
publisher has the rights.

Some things are changing but it is still so broken.

------
jessriedel
ArXiv-overlay journals like _Quantum_ seem like a strictly better approach.

[http://quantum-journal.org](http://quantum-journal.org)

~~~
eternalban
Stated end goal of Quantum:

"The point of “becoming an attractive journal for researchers in every stage
of their career” is crucial: Quantum should become an attractive publishing
venue for the whole community of researchers in the field, including those who
support Quantum’s vision but who, due to external constraints, cannot afford
to take the risk of not publishing in a high-impact journal. Arguably this can
be achieved in one of two ways: either the whole incentive system is
overturned, or Quantum must become comparable to high-impact journals for the
purposes of career advancement. In the short and medium term, only one of
these options seems realistic. The decision to create Quantum as a selective
journal is to a good extent based on the belief that it will give Quantum a
much higher chance of making a difference." [source: [http://quantum-
journal.org/should-quantum-be-selective/](http://quantum-journal.org/should-
quantum-be-selective/)]

I think it's an apples and oranges case given one (PCiX's) is a platform and
the other (Q's) is a journal. It also seems to me that PCiX's goals are
explicitly aligned with facilitating the sharing of results in a
trust/reputation network, whereas Quantum seeks to address additional e.g
career issues as well (which can limit it to more conservative decisions.)

~~~
jessriedel
As plainly written, that's a case of Quantum actually trying to consider real-
world constraints, not a different end goal. It demonstrates seriousness.

------
phreeza
Interesting. Romain Brette has been doing something similar by himself for
computational neuroscience (and other subjects that catch his interest)
[http://journal.romainbrette.fr/](http://journal.romainbrette.fr/)

------
veddox
I like the idea, but I am afraid that as long as there are no "big names"
behind it, it isn't going to make much headway in the conservative world of
science. As tough as it sounds: reputation is the currency of science, and
PCiX needs to get some before it can become a viable publishing alternative to
the established journals.

------
fiatjaf
Best scientific initiative of the entire history.

Just saying it because I had this idea 4 months ago (not that I'm claiming
ownership of the idea, since it's a pretty simple idea that probably was
thought of by thousands) and presented it to a friend which is a scientist
(I'm not, thank you, God) and he promptly dismissed it.

------
carbocation
Is there a reason to think this would be better than just computing the
pagerank of every scientific paper based on the citation networks?
(Optionally, use signals to predict future pagerank of recently published
papers.)

I would expect that using the citation data from published papers would be
more valuable, in the same way that revealed preferences are more valuable
than polls due to the cost.

While Google Scholar implicitly uses pagerank to rank academic papers, I've
put together a tool that explicitly shows you pagerank for each paper,
available at [1]. Currently, this contains only pubmed, which means that it
does leave out a significant set of physics/computer science papers, and also
doesn't yet capture preprint archives.

1 = [https://pubrank.carbocation.com/](https://pubrank.carbocation.com/)

~~~
SubiculumCode
To discuss how a paper is wrong you have to first cite the paper. The need to
discuss bad papers can arise for a number of reasons. So some papers cite rank
!= quality.

~~~
carbocation
True. Pagerank is "importance" rather than "quality". But as your network of
recommenders becomes larger and starts to approximate the scientific community
as a whole, I'd imagine that there will be convergence. If not, that would be
a welcome and (to me) surprising result.

------
fiatjaf
I expected other people to suggest here, or maybe come up with a link of, a
system totally decentralized of peer-reviews.

------
nmca
I really, really hope this takes off. Current system is so flawed...

